# Don't take for granted your Flounder bag and limits.



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

We in Texas just got slamed by Texas Parks & Wildlife, our regulatory oversee'ers, a new law concerning Southern Flounder.

Our bag and size limits where 14'' with 20 in possesion. About 2 years ago posession dropped to 10.

This year it is 5 in possesion with a total ban in the month of Novemberof taking the fish by any means!

It was'nt that long ago for us that the law was 12'' minimum with 20 in posession.

The thing about it for me is last year I saw moreand larger fish than ever before!

You guys got it made over there.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

I won't be surprised to see something similar soon!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Dont jinks us over here to your east.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Midnight Rider (3/15/2009)*Dont jinks us over here to your east.


+1


----------



## truth (Mar 4, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, when was the last time you and a couple of friends actually reached the 10 fish per person limit? Personally, it's been a while for me.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *truth (3/16/2009)*Just out of curiosity, when was the last time you and a couple of friends actually reached the 10 fish per person limit? Personally, it's been a while for me.


Sad to say but it's been a long while for me + a partenar to get 20.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *truth (3/16/2009)*Just out of curiosity, when was the last time you and a couple of friends actually reached the 10 fish per person limit? Personally, it's been a while for me.


+1 :banghead:banghead:banghead Hope to change that in the near future!!!!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah they just passed a 10 fish limit over here last year without so much as meeting :boo

But for $ 101.00 you can gig all you want


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

> *truth (3/16/2009)*Just out of curiosity, when was the last time you and a couple of friends actually reached the 10 fish per person limit? Personally, it's been a while for me.


This is going to sound like I am bragging but its the truth. Last summer I was passing up several keepers in the 14-16" range. When I look down now days I pause and ask my self...Do I really feel like cleaning that little sucker when I know just a few yards up will be laying a fish in the 17-22" range.

This is a 2 man Tx limit from last summer and this summer it would be considered a 4 man limit. The times really are changing.


----------

